# Desperate ideas needed



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

If it can not be moved then simply boxing it in is your best choice. Be advised that that rubber coupler probably is not approved for enclosure.


----------



## Jharmon (Jun 30, 2016)

Colbyt said:


> If it can not be moved then simply boxing it in is your best choice. Be advised that that rubber coupler probably is not approved for enclosure.



I kinda figured that was my only choice, but I have no ideas on how to decorate it so it doesn't stand out and draw attention to a box just sitting there. And shamefully I don't know what a rubber cup paler is lol. I'm new at do it alone and lost as all get out.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

The black rubber thing with two silver bands is a coupler joining 2 pieces of pipe. About half way between the vertical pipe and the outlet.

If I wanted a book shelf in that room at that location I would simply build it with a removable back section for the lower shelf or two and they would be made a bit shallower to allow the pipe to be hidden.

Same option works for a custom TV stand or any other built in furniture.

The built out wall section would just become a shelf of sorts.


----------



## Jharmon (Jun 30, 2016)

Colbyt said:


> The black rubber thing with two silver bands is a coupler joining 2 pieces of pipe. About half way between the vertical pipe and the outlet.
> 
> If I wanted a book shelf in that room at that location I would simply build it with a removable back section for the lower shelf or two and they would be made a bit shallower to allow the pipe to be hidden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jharmon (Jun 30, 2016)

This house is old and I'm really confused at the previous work done and why lol. It's like when u fix one thing there are 10 more to correct the previous mistakes


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I would replace the rubber coupler with a solid collar, finish the wall.

Then install a FAUX column over the vertical mess.

Thus disguising the thing and adding a decorative item to hide it. 

ED


----------



## Jharmon (Jun 30, 2016)

de-nagorg said:


> I would replace the rubber coupler with a solid collar, finish the wall.
> 
> Then install a FAUX column over the vertical mess.
> 
> ...


Well there ya go!! Thank you I never thought of a column. I sincerely appreciate your help more than you can imagine!!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm actually more worried about that missing jack stud. Unless there is something we can't see, that white pipe is going where there should be studs.

What is on the other side of the wall?

Washing machine?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Dawg: I thinking that that is a dishwasher and kitchen sink.

Maybe the jack-stud is hidden behind the left side drywall.

It would be if I were doing anything there.

ED


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Jharmon said:


> This house is old and I'm really confused at the previous work done and why lol. It's like when u fix one thing there are 10 more to correct the previous mistakes


I know it's too late, but I would not have bought the house in that condition until the seller had it repaired. It looks to me like a repair after the room was added on.

Note: My mom has a similar situation, in fact, it is almost identical. There is a clean out plug for the drain line from the sink. Pass through above it also. Just this past year, I built a cabinet - a coffee bar - that sits in front of it. Now the plug can't be seen and the bar added lots of room to sit stuff. She is a happy camper.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Another option though it might be a bit tall for full function would be a foot rest the full length of the counter above and set a bar stool or two facing the kitchen. The stool could serve as over-flow seating for the the LR.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I like MT Stringers idea of putting a cabinet there, or a server.

You can always look for a standard piece of furniture or cabinet
to your liking and cut out a section in the back of the cabinet
in order to accommodate the pipes etc, so that the cabinet
can hug the wall. 

It's your living room, pick out a nice cabinet that you'll love. 
Joann


----------

